# Source for Chilean Grapes in Columbus Ohio



## shoebiedoo (Mar 23, 2012)

I found out Mercurio produce is taking pre-orders for grapes and juice to arrive by May!!!! I've attached the order form for those who are interested 

View attachment Mercurio grapes006.pdf


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 24, 2012)

Is there a website for this company? Do you know if the juice will be balanced or not?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 24, 2012)

www.mercurioproduce.com. I've heard these are good grapes (from the guys at Gentiles on King Ave) but have never tried them myself. I was going to get a pail and some fresh grapes to try them out. It will be nice to have a good source here though. I put an email in to see if the pails are balanced yesterday and he's checking on it.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome.... I was thinking the same thing get a pail of grapes and juice. Let me know what you hear, I would like to place an order. This will be my first go at something other than kits. What are
You looking to make cab, merlot etc?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 24, 2012)

I was thinking about getting 80#"s of Pinot Noir Grapes and a pail of Zinfandel. They also have a fall order from California I will be looking into.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 24, 2012)

these buckets do appear to be balanced. Here's the approximate values:

Brix is around 21 to 23

Ph 3.6

TA I am not sure
Their is some S02 about 30 parts


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you ever purchase from them?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I did! Not the Chilean juice last spring but some Californian and Italian juice this fall. I made the trio up to luva bella up in Youngstown, mostly because there was a get together with a bunch of us. I think we're doing it again this year too. You should join us! The stuff from macurios was pretty good. The California juice was from Lori Gold and the Italian juice was actually from L'uva Bella anyway so it all worked out


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 14, 2012)

That sounds like a plan.. Sounds like a lot of fun! I wanted to make a Chilean Cab the price for the juice and the Grapes ..You cant beat. I will be ordering this spring. Thanks for the reply. Keep me updated on the progress of wines. Did you have to do a lot of adjusting? I wonder if they have any frozen left over? I went out to there site, it is under construction.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 25, 2013)

Shoe, Are you ordering Chilean Juice this year from Joe M. Company? If so do you have a list of what they will have available to order?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 26, 2013)

He usually sends that out in late march or so. I can ask him when he expects ti put it out. I. Planning on buying from him. It will be my first Chilean order as I missed the deadline last year. I'm also getting from luva bella because I love their malbec. That might be all I get from them.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. I called him yesterday. He called back, asked for my information. He said they are getting together the information and will send out very soon. Do you know if Joe gets California as well in fall.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 2, 2013)

He does! He gets the Lodi Gold. I purchased a bunch from him last fall and so far it all seems pretty good. He also carries luva Bella's Italian juice.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 2, 2013)

How are the prices from California? What varieties?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2013)

They're right in line with everyone else. 6 gallon buckets are in the $50's. The selection is pretty typical so.... same with Muscaluso's (spelling) I'm very happy with all the juice a got this fall. I got some from both sources .


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet! I cant wait Thank you.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 14, 2013)

Shoe, have you heard anything from Joe M. yet?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 18, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> Shoe, have you heard anything from Joe M. yet?



Yup, I just got the list yesterday. Did you get anything?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah.......I got mine last week. I ordered the same day. I did 3 6 gallon pail of Pinot and 3 lugs of grapes. I have heard a lot of buzz about the Pinot Noir. I am thinking to go Natural with 12 gallons and the other Amhaus yeast with the other. In the spirit of Henri Jayer.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah. I was going to get 1 each of malbec, Pinot gris, cab sauv and sangiovese (spelling). I've learned to try 1 bucket prior to purchasing too much as I have 12 cases of Chilean whites in the basement that are nit very good. Hoping the years will help. 
I might have to try the Pinot Noir after your post. Thanks for the tip


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Aug 5, 2013)

Shoe, have you heard anything from Joe about Cali yet? I am going to order 4 lugs of Cab and 3 juice buckets of Merlot.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 5, 2013)

Not yet. Dude you gotta try the Barolo juice he gets from l'uva Bella, that's the stuff I got the awards for! It's awesome. I'm getting 3 buckets of that, 2 chardonnay buckets at the very least. Some of the stuff I got from Mascullosco's (spelling) is really good too


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Aug 5, 2013)

Barolo.......Really? I was also going to get a bucket of the Amarone. How long did you have to age the Barolo? I heard that stuff takes quite awhile to come around. I am willing to wait, if it is totally rock star. What type of medal did you win?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> Barolo.......Really? I was also going to get a bucket of the Amarone. How long did you have to age the Barolo? I heard that stuff takes quite awhile to come around. I am willing to wait, if it is totally rock star. What type of medal did you win?



I got double gold with my 2011. My 2012 is not far behind. I would say 18 months was enough. It is by far the best red I've made. We could do a bottle swap (with my 2012) if you want. What area are you in. We could get together with Rocky and anyone else from the area. Drink some wine and swap some too.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Aug 6, 2013)

I am in Columbus off Frank road. What v recipe did you use (yeaSt, etc. )


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> I am in Columbus off Frank road. What v recipe did you use (yeaSt, etc. )


 
Believe it or not, it was already fermenting when I got it so I let what ever yeast that was in there finish the job. I added 3 ounces of Medium French oak cubes for 2 months. 
last fall I used RC212. The big unknown is the grape packs. I used those each year and I'm concerned I can't get those anymore.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.brewandwinehobby.com/ind...plies/chemcials-sanitizers-additives-oak.html
They have Shiraz left!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

Shoebiedoo and Shawn, count me in. I am retired and we can meet at Chez Rocky. If you are interested, let me know Shawn. Shoebiedoo knows the way and I will PM you directions.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2013)

count me in for sure


----------

